
I haven’t posted on the internet in nearly 10 years - 58x14
https://medium.com/@notjoshjames/i-havent-posted-on-the-internet-in-nearly-10-years-98a5d0c372ef
======
58x14
Hi, I’ve lurked here since around 2014, I’d love to chat with anyone about
anything.

